# What to bring from France or Belgium?



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

I have a co-worker who is going to Europe. Is there anything that is worth bringing back or is hard to get here? Since I am into baking and have a sweet tooth, what do you suggest?
Thanks


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

SILPATS!

They are well under $10 in France. They have lots of innovative molds and gadgets that are either unavailable here or very expensive.


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Silpat I have, specifically what gadgets? I was thinking along the line of etible or useable in baking?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Real Dijon Mustard   

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Herbes de Provence. I can't find good stuff here that doesn't have lavendar in it (which I detest). My friends never have a tough time finding it for me there, and it's always great. These days, make sure food that isn't canned or in a jar is vacuum sealed.

If your friend is willing, you can save some money on a Matfer mandoline buying it there. Several years ago I got the black "plastic" model (I'm sure it's nicer than that, but don't know the material) for $75. It's $160 here. With the Euro higher now, I'm not sure of the price, but I'd bet it's cheaper than here.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

"Real" Dijon mustard is made with Canadian mustard seeds.

:chef:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Anneke, indeed it is and English mustard too. However, it is made by a stricktly controlled process and in my opinion it is much better that the domestic variety we are used to.

Jock


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Excuse me but I don't know what a madoline is used for, other than making music. 
Thanks


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Foodwise: Champagne, foie gras, wine, chocolate, anything from Fauchon. Not to be miss are the clementine marmelade and the pear vanilla compote.


heck out a travel bookstore for a Paris shopping guide, it will give you lots of good addresses.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here's the mandoline I was referring to. This is the best price I've seen, but then I haven't looked on line for while. Williams Sonoma wants $159 I believe.


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

From Belgium I always bring chocolate - and personally I prefer Neuhaus.
From France I'd bring fleur De Sel.- The best salt in the world.:bounce:


----------



## armand (Apr 23, 2002)

_From Belgium I always bring chocolate - and personally I prefer Neuhaus_

Neuhaus is good quality stuff *but*: If your friend is going to Belgium and he should do a day- or weekend trip to Oostende (at the North Sea coast, thus not unlikely with the hot summer we`re having here this year), tell him to look for a (very!) small shop in Luisastraat, a small street that leads directly from Wapenplein to the sea promenade. It is on the left when you`re coming from Wapenplein. The shop is run by an elderly couple who are making the best chocolate and candied fruit I`ve ever had, and they`re selling for very reasonable prices! Each time I´m coming to Oostende (about 2 or 3 times a year) I look for the shop wondering if it´s still there and am glad to find out that those two people haven´t retired yet.

Entering the tiny shop each time makes me feel like entering a cathedral: Just step inside and inhale the smell of all the delicious ingredients for a few seconds. Then have a look around and find out, that there is a glass rear wall through which you can see how all the goodies are made. Don´t be afraid of the shopkeeper, as at first sight she doesn´t seem to be too friendly. She is just fed up with all the ignorant tourists. Once she notices that you can really appreciate her craftsmanship she does turn out quite friendly. Sheesh, I´m rambling. It´s only two weeks ago I`ve been there...

Armand


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

pastry books and more pastry books. The is a great store,shoot! I can't remember the street, but it is 3 stories and pretty close to a Mickey D's.
They can also ship back for you.


----------



## armand (Apr 23, 2002)

Buylstraat? There is a 3-storie bookstore at Buylstraat inbetween Warenplein and the Ostende post office. It´s a less than 5 minute walk from the local MD´s.

Armand


----------



## fbacker (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm a bit late in posting a reply, but if your friend has already left for Europe, this might be helpful for future trips.

Belgium: Chocolate is definitely the No. 1 item. I would also suggest a tangerine liqueur called Mandarine Napoléon. There is no single orange-flavoured liqueur that provides quite the citrus intensity of Mandarine. Although it's not entirely unavailable in the US, it's frightfully hard to come by, and it is considerably less expensive there.

France: If you do much baking, I suggest a selection of your most frequently used flavouring essences. French distilled essences are top quality and far better than most of the ones available in the US--if they can be found at all.

The French essences I use are: fraises des bois, bitter almond oil, violettes, griottes or amarène (related to morello cherries), noisette/praline, framboise, and mandarine. You'll have your own favourites, of course.

In the US, La Cuisine in Arlington, VA carries a selection of French essences, but they aren't always in stock.

Hope all this helps.


----------

